# salve a tutti sono meli



## Old meli (5 Aprile 2007)

salve a tutti!! Sono entrata in questo forum perchè certa di parlare con persone che vivendo la mia staessa situazione mi chiariscano delle idee che per i momento sono ancora oscure.. 
beh! dopo 20 anni di matrimonio  mi sono separata da mio marito con due figli. Uno vive con me lontano dalla casa coniugale... a parte la mia situazione finanziaria nonostante un lavoro statale... quello che più mi fa star male è la sua continua  violenza psicologica... lui non riesce ancora a realizzare il fatto che la separazione è dovuta anche a lui... abbiamo problemi di comunicazione ed io non faccio altro che leggere e interessarmi per capire come tra me e lui non ci sia mai stato un dialogo decente...
chi può dirmi qualcosa???


----------



## Old Compos mentis (5 Aprile 2007)

Pessima razza di uomo. Tienitene lontana più che puoi. Mi sembra di capire che i tuoi figli siano grandi (quantomeno maggiorenni), quindi puoi riprendere in mano la tua vita senza complessarti riguardo al doverci mantenere rapporti per garantire un equilibrio onde evitare traumi ai pupi.


----------



## Lettrice (5 Aprile 2007)

meli ha detto:


> salve a tutti!! Sono entrata in questo forum perchè certa di parlare con persone che vivendo la mia staessa situazione mi chiariscano delle idee che per i momento sono ancora oscure..
> beh! dopo 20 anni di matrimonio mi sono separata da mio marito con due figli. Uno vive con me lontano dalla casa coniugale... a parte la mia situazione finanziaria nonostante un lavoro statale... quello che più mi fa star male è la sua continua violenza psicologica... lui non riesce ancora a realizzare il fatto che la separazione è dovuta anche a lui... abbiamo problemi di comunicazione ed io non faccio altro che leggere e interessarmi per capire come tra me e lui non ci sia mai stato un dialogo decente...
> chi può dirmi qualcosa???


Io ho spedito il mio dallo strizzacervelli (con me) con la scusa di migliorare la nostra comunicazione... ma ora le sedute le fa da solo


----------



## La Lupa (5 Aprile 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io ho spedito il mio dallo strizzacervelli (con me) con la scusa di migliorare la nostra comunicazione... ma ora le sedute le fa da solo


Bè... 100% del risultato.

Più migliorata di così...  

	
	
		
		
	


	















Meli scusa.
Ma non mi dirai mica che ti sei separata dopo vent'anni perchè tra te e lui non c'era un dialogo decente, vero?


----------



## Old meli (6 Aprile 2007)

*hai ragioneeeeee*

hai ragione..... ho quasi 50 anni sulle spalle... una vita passata agli scout..nei movimenti religiosi e non...insegno lingue straniere da anni e per me la vita passa attraverso il linguaggio...moi marito mi ha tradita un pò di anni fa ed io ho visto crollare tutti i miei ideali..che pensavo anche i suoi..dato che il dialogo poco funzionava.. e poco serviva decifrare i messaggi non verbali..( questo non vuol dire che è un orso ed è muto... ha speso la sua vita a costruirci una casa e a vivre per una buona sistemazione che dico è stata ottima) . Dopo di che mi sono rifatta da sola una vita chiedendomi dove avevo sbagliato in me dato che lui non se lo chiedeva...( sai gli uomini come sono)..ho cominciato a fare yoga, una bella cura dimagrante, pittura, canto...autoanalisi sferrata...lui dice che sono stupidate e non ne ha bisogno..cavoli che ne ha bisogno dico......hai ragione in tanti anni ce ne sono di altri problemi da sviscerare se volgiamo....
Entrata nel mondo dei separati mi sono trovata una folla di persone che mi comprendono... ..e mi dicono che ho avuto un gran coraggio!!


----------



## La Lupa (6 Aprile 2007)

Sì, soprattutto a starci insieme vent'anni.  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Di la verità Meli, te la passi da dio, eh?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Guarda... chiediti pure cosa avete sbagliato ma... con calma, dammi retta.
Nei ritagli di tempo, tra un parrucchiere e una seduta di yoga, tra una cenetta con le amiche e la depilazione... tanto guarda, ti sei una bella ragazza cinquantenne e goditela; quell'altro probabile che sia e resterà esattamente come quando te lo sei sposato...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Spassatela, Meli.


----------



## Iris (6 Aprile 2007)

*Meli*

Fai come dice la Lupa...goditi la vita...





  E non martoriarti più...in fondo ti sei separata per stare in pace no? Se valeva la pena di tenerselo quell'uomo, a 50 anni te ne saresti accorta!!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (6 Aprile 2007)

meli ha detto:


> hai ragione..... ho quasi 50 anni sulle spalle... una vita passata agli scout..nei movimenti religiosi e non...insegno lingue straniere da anni e per me la vita passa attraverso il linguaggio...moi marito mi ha tradita un pò di anni fa ed io ho visto crollare tutti i miei ideali..che pensavo anche i suoi..dato che il dialogo poco funzionava.. e poco serviva decifrare i messaggi non verbali..( questo non vuol dire che è un orso ed è muto... *ha speso la sua vita a costruirci una casa e a vivre per una buona sistemazione che dico è stata ottima)* . Dopo di che mi sono rifatta da sola una vita chiedendomi dove avevo sbagliato in me dato che lui non se lo chiedeva...( sai gli uomini come sono)..ho cominciato a fare yoga, una bella cura dimagrante, pittura, canto...autoanalisi sferrata...lui dice che sono stupidate e non ne ha bisogno..cavoli che ne ha bisogno dico......hai ragione in tanti anni ce ne sono di altri problemi da sviscerare se volgiamo....
> Entrata nel mondo dei separati mi sono trovata una folla di persone che mi comprendono... ..e mi dicono che ho avuto un gran coraggio!!


Questo spesso è il bisogno primario avvertito dagli uomini, vuoi per ruoli tramandati, vuoi perchè è più facile come obiettivo da visualizzare che non costruire qualcosa sulle emozioni e sulle esigenze non materiali dell'altro/a.


----------



## Old Mafalda (6 Aprile 2007)

trottolino ha detto:


> Questo spesso è il bisogno primario avvertito dagli uomini, vuoi per ruoli tramandati, vuoi perchè è più facile come obiettivo da visualizzare che non costruire qualcosa sulle emozioni e sulle esigenze non materiali dell'altro/a.


 
Buon Giorno a tutti, sono Mafalda.


sono molto d'accordo con quanto sostenuto da Trottolino.Però mi chiedo da dove dovrebbero partire queste emozioni,come dovrebbero essere alimentate e curate,che cosa contengono,in che modo potrebbero costituire un ponte verso l'altro.Tu che sei un uomo, me lo potresti chiarire?


----------



## Old Fa. (6 Aprile 2007)

meli ha detto:


> hai ragione..... ho quasi 50 anni sulle spalle... una vita passata agli scout..nei movimenti religiosi e non...insegno lingue straniere da anni e per me la vita passa attraverso il linguaggio...moi marito mi ha tradita un pò di anni fa ed io ho visto crollare tutti i miei ideali..che pensavo anche i suoi..dato che il dialogo poco funzionava.. e poco serviva decifrare i messaggi non verbali..( questo non vuol dire che è un orso ed è muto... ha speso la sua vita a costruirci una casa e a vivre per una buona sistemazione che dico è stata ottima) . Dopo di che mi sono rifatta da sola una vita chiedendomi dove avevo sbagliato in me dato che lui non se lo chiedeva...( sai gli uomini come sono)..ho cominciato a fare yoga, una bella cura dimagrante, pittura, canto...autoanalisi sferrata...lui dice che sono stupidate e non ne ha bisogno..cavoli che ne ha bisogno dico......hai ragione in tanti anni ce ne sono di altri problemi da sviscerare se volgiamo....
> Entrata nel mondo dei separati mi sono trovata una folla di persone che mi comprendono... ..e mi dicono che ho avuto un gran coraggio!!


Ciao meli, ... violenza psicologica è un termine che considero molto alleatorio, ... bisognerebbe definire prima in che modo sia esercitato. Pure la mia ex madre e mio ex patrigno per tagliare la testa al toro, la potrei definire una violenza psicologica, ... ma non sono certo che questo termine possa essere sufficiente. Un termine troppo ad impatto.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Mentre non ho capito cosa significa: "Sai gli uomini come sono". E come sono gli uomini ? 

La mia idea ad oggi, ... è che un uomo ed una donna non devono superare 5 anni insieme, ... dopo questo tempo si è spento tutto (sesso e dopo psicologia tra loro), ... e fino ad oggi, nessuno ha dimostrato il contrario  

	
	
		
		
	


	





PS: anche alla mia ex hanno detto che ha avuto un gran coraggio ad accettare la separazione dopo le corna che mi ha fatto, ... nel senso inverso, ho sentito le stesse cose dalla mia parte, ... lo dicono tutti per farti piacere, ... ma sono quasi certo che siamo noi stessi gli unici a poterlo stabilire


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Aprile 2007)

*La voce di Mafalda ci mancava proprio e quindi*



Mafalda ha detto:


> Buon Giorno a tutti, sono Mafalda.
> 
> 
> sono molto d'accordo con quanto sostenuto da Trottolino.Però mi chiedo da dove dovrebbero partire queste emozioni,come dovrebbero essere alimentate e curate,che cosa contengono,in che modo potrebbero costituire un ponte verso l'altro.Tu che sei un uomo, me lo potresti chiarire?


 

Ti do la benvenuta!!!


con quel" Basta" mi sa che ti sei già risposta da sola..chissa' quante volte ci hai provato, e chissà come ci hai provato, e quante rabbie avrai consumato..e quanto ogni volta avrai visto tutto crollato...rime non volute, scusami...sembra una canzoncina idiota sanremese.

Molto, molto carino il tuo avatar 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ...la dice lunga...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Aprile 2007)

*qualcosa non quadra*



meli ha detto:


> hai ragione..... ho quasi 50 anni sulle spalle... una vita passata agli scout..nei movimenti religiosi e non...insegno lingue straniere da anni e per me la vita passa attraverso il linguaggio...moi marito mi ha tradita un pò di anni fa ed io ho visto crollare tutti i miei ideali..che pensavo anche i suoi..dato che il dialogo poco funzionava.. e poco serviva decifrare i messaggi non verbali..( questo non vuol dire che è un orso ed è muto... ha speso la sua vita a costruirci una casa e a vivre per una buona sistemazione che dico è stata ottima) . Dopo di che mi sono rifatta da sola una vita chiedendomi dove avevo sbagliato in me dato che lui non se lo chiedeva...( sai gli uomini come sono)..ho cominciato a fare yoga, una bella cura dimagrante, pittura, canto...autoanalisi sferrata...lui dice che sono stupidate e non ne ha bisogno..cavoli che ne ha bisogno dico......hai ragione in tanti anni ce ne sono di altri problemi da sviscerare se volgiamo....
> Entrata nel mondo dei separati mi sono trovata una folla di persone che mi comprendono... ..e mi dicono che ho avuto un gran coraggio!!


La situazione che vivi sembra che sia serena. Sembra che tu abbia trovato un tuo equilibrio con la separazione e coltivi i tuoi interessi e te stessa.
Eppure vivi come violenza psicologica il fatto che tuo marito non abbia digerito la separazione. Ma se tu l'avessi ben digerita ti lascerebbe abbastanza indifferente la sua posizione.
Mi sembra invece di intuire che che tu ti sei separata per sfinimento, stanca di non riuscire a trovare la comunicazione profonda che volevi, ma che vorresti ancora.
Sbaglio?


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Aprile 2007)

*meli*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La situazione che vivi sembra che sia serena. Sembra che tu abbia trovato un tuo equilibrio con la separazione e coltivi i tuoi interessi e te stessa.
> Eppure vivi come violenza psicologica il fatto che tuo marito non abbia digerito la separazione. Ma se tu l'avessi ben digerita ti lascerebbe abbastanza indifferente la sua posizione.
> Mi sembra invece di intuire che che tu ti sei separata per sfinimento, stanca di non riuscire a trovare la comunicazione profonda che volevi, ma che vorresti ancora.
> Sbaglio?


 
Meli, mi accordo con quello che osserva Persa, se ci fosse stata comunicazione non vi sareste separati...

quindi il problema è?


----------



## Fedifrago (6 Aprile 2007)

Mafalda ha detto:


> Buon Giorno a tutti, sono Mafalda.
> 
> 
> sono molto d'accordo con quanto sostenuto da Trottolino.Però mi chiedo da dove dovrebbero partire queste emozioni,come dovrebbero essere alimentate e curate,che cosa contengono,in che modo potrebbero costituire un ponte verso l'altro.Tu che sei un uomo, me lo potresti chiarire?


Da brava Mafalda non è che poni domandine da poco eh!??!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Da uomo potrei dirti che spesso vi è la mancanza da parte delle donne della forza di pretendere attenzione, di pretendere il dialogo, di rinunciare troppo presto a mettere al centro non tanto se stesse, quanto la famiglia, il proprio sentire in rapporto a come sta procedendo il menage familiare, il rassegnarsi al quieto vivere che significa ... LUI è stanco, ha tanto da fare, ha tanti pensieri etc etc..come se invece LEI fosse stata sul divano a fare la maglia tutto il giorno...

E noi uomini in questo finiamo spesso per adagiarci, chi non lo farebbe? 

Vi dovrebbe essere il coraggio di denunciare ciò che non ci va, ciò che ci fa sentire l'altro allontanarsi, ciò che vorremmo condividere a fronte di io di qua e tu di là.

Prima che sia troppo tardi..


----------



## Old meli (6 Aprile 2007)

*allora*

ebbene, io sono d'accordo!! ma quante coppie vivone nella assoluta perfetta convivenza che semvra vita ma che di vita non c'è niente...si sta insieme per i filgi, perchè le cose devono andare per forza avanti e non si prende in pugno la vita di tutti i giorni per dirsi giorno per giono quello che non va..quello che si dovrebbe cambiare ..le lamentale non sono il segno che qualcosa non va?


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Aprile 2007)

meli ha detto:


> ebbene, io sono d'accordo!! ma quante coppie vivone nella assoluta perfetta convivenza che semvra vita ma che di vita non c'è niente...si sta insieme per i filgi, perchè le cose devono andare per forza avanti e non si prende in pugno la vita di tutti i giorni per dirsi giorno per giono quello che non va..quello che si dovrebbe cambiare ..le lamentale non sono il segno che qualcosa non va?


Pochissime in realtà...ma non sarebbe necessario confrontarsi solo su ciò che non va, ma anche su qualcosa di piacevole che si è condiviso, su ciò che ha suscitato nell'uno e nell'altro...

L'importante sarebbe non dare nulla per scontato, sia nel bene che nel male....

Ma un conto è la teoria.. e ben altro la pratica!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Aprile 2007)

*Trottolo*

Mi hai lasciata basita... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Hai indicato come "ricetta" essere le mogli "rompi" delle barzellette/scenette/film anni 50/60 (tipo Casa Vianello o Doris Day)...senza dire che non si capsce perché (qualora fosse la ricetta giusta) questo ruolo non dovrebbero averlo pure i mariti, visto che non siamo più negli anni 60 da un pezzo... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Non è una risposta ..sono solo basita


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Aprile 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi hai lasciata basita...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quando ti sarai ripresa  ..leggi meglio... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





La moglie anni '60 stava zitta e muta, tutta ricompresa nel suo ruolo di custode del focolare...non mi pare che tirassero il maritino per la giacchetta per riportarne l'attenzione sul rapporto familiare, su ciò che va bene o quel che non va, sulla condivisione del menage quotidiano etc etc...

Mò che mi ci fai pensare...che fosse quella della "zitta e muta" la ricetta giusta???


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Aprile 2007)

*ragazzo mio...*



trottolino ha detto:


> Quando ti sarai ripresa  ..leggi meglio...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si vede che non c'eri negli anni 60...
..purtroppo io sì...
Basta che vedi "Non mandarmi i fiori" con Doris Day e vedi cosa intendo..
"Zitta e muta" è sicuramente la ricetta giusta ..sempre per tenersi marito e..corna "serenamente"
Comunque continuo a pensarci su...


----------



## MariLea (7 Aprile 2007)

Mai zitte e mute... che poi ci si ammala reprimendosi


----------



## Fedifrago (8 Aprile 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> Mai zitte e mute... che poi ci si ammala reprimendosi


Sarà per quello che godo di ottima salute?!??!


----------



## MariLea (8 Aprile 2007)

trottolino ha detto:


> Sarà per quello che godo di ottima salute?!??!


Sicuramente anche per quello


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Aprile 2007)

*per chi suona piu' forte la campana*



> Da uomo potrei dirti che spesso vi è la mancanza da parte delle donne della forza di pretendere attenzione, di pretendere il dialogo, di rinunciare troppo presto a mettere al centro non tanto se stesse, quanto la famiglia, il proprio sentire in rapporto a come sta procedendo il menage familiare, il rassegnarsi al quieto vivere che significa ... LUI è stanco, ha tanto da fare, ha tanti pensieri etc etc..come se invece LEI fosse stata sul divano a fare la maglia tutto il giorno...


 
Caro trottolino (e da donna ti rispondo)... vorresti dire che l'"adagio " di un uomo... di cui accenni nella successiva riga ..sarebbe la causa di una incapacità di pretendere da parte di una donna?

Quando ti inammorasti di tua moglie è perchè pretendeva da te attenzioni o perchè le elargivi spontaneamente?

E non semmai la incapacità di entrambi di rispettare e quindi di COM - PRENDERE , capire i diversi ruoli che la gestione familiare richiede?



> E noi uomini in questo finiamo spesso per adagiarci, chi non lo farebbe?


 
Io, come donna, non lo farei. perchè so quanta fatica costa rispondere ai diversi ruoli che ci aspettano ( madre, moglie, segretaria, amante, amica, lavoratrice fuori e dentro e casa)

Personalmente nemmeno quello dello "strillone" che pretendeva attenzione mi sono risparmiata...o della campanarara ...di quella cioè che suona le campane perchè "pretende" una attenzione che dovrebbe accadere spontaneamente se si ama con attenzione, rispetto, dedizione, capacità di ascolto e voglia di crescere responsabilizzandosi insieme in un progetto che insieme si è deciso.





> Vi dovrebbe essere il coraggio di denunciare ciò che non ci va, ciò che ci fa sentire l'altro allontanarsi, ciò che vorremmo condividere a fronte di io di qua e tu di là.


 
Il coraggio c'è mio caro.. ma se le orecchie non hanno voglia di ascoltare perchè è piu' comodo deresponsabilizzarsi perchè l'altro non _ha preteso_ abbastanza ...non ci sono campane che tengano.

Io non posso pretendere di essere amata...lo puo' pretendere mio figlio il ciuccio, la mia attenzione, la mia dedizione, ma da un uomo col quale mi aspetto un rapporto paritetico ...io non ho voglia di pretendere un bel niente. Chiedo e basta.E se l'ascolto arriva allora non sarà piu' necessario chiedere..diversamente alla sua sottana , pardon giacca, non e' necessario attaccarsi.


----------



## Fedifrago (10 Aprile 2007)

Non so fino a che punto è stato letto ed interpretato nel modo giusto quello che avevo scritto.

Non voleva esser un addossare alla donna la responsabilità del non funzionamento del rapporto se non nella misura in cui si permette a LUI (e mi ci metto nel gruppo, non dico gli altri si, io no!) di deresponsabilizzarsi da quei ruoli che impegnandosi nel voler costruire un futuro ionsieme/sposandosi si sarebbero dovuti aver ben chiari, così come gli impegni e la derivante responsabilità.

Micia, tu dici che non ti sei adagiata in quel ruolo, ti garantisco (e molte ne abbiamo lette anche qui), che guardando indietro molte arrivano ad incolparsi proprio di questo, di aver permesso al marito di anteporre il lavoro alla famiglia, i propri interessi "altri", dal calcetto alle gite in mountain byke alla serata con gli amici, alle serate con la moglie e i figli, ricoprendo un ruolo sempre più sussidiario alla SUA vita.

Io di ciò me ne son accorto solo quando di tutto questo mi son privato, perchè ho fatto fatica a riassumere quei ruoli, dall'accudire alle figlie, dal far da mangiare a lavare e stirare e risistemare casa, che all'inizio del rapporto/matrimonio facevo spontaneamente, ma che poi ho finito per dar per scontato che li facesse qualcun altro che mi diceva che non c'era problema, che non le pesava, che capiva e comprendeva che IO avessi queste necessità....portandomi ad ignorare le SUE di REALI necessità (era troppo comodo nopn vederle).

Il j'accuse, se così lo vogliamo vedere, è più che altro verso me stesso..


----------



## La Lupa (10 Aprile 2007)

> ... nella misura in cui *si permette a LUI *(e mi ci metto nel gruppo, non dico gli altri si, io no!) *di deresponsabilizzarsi* da quei ruoli che impegnandosi nel voler costruire un futuro ionsieme/sposandosi si sarebbero dovuti aver ben chiari...













































Ma per favore! Ma per favore!!!


----------



## MariLea (10 Aprile 2007)

che hai mal di testa Lupa?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




no guarda che trottolo ha ragione, questo è stato pure uno dei miei errori, perchè tranne qualche battutina.. non dicevo chiaro quel che non andava.. lo davo per scontato che l'altro se ne rendesse conto da solo.. era così lapalissiano secondo me... 
E invece non è così, bisogna parlare e subito.. prima che si consolidino cattive abitudini nella coppia...


----------



## Lettrice (10 Aprile 2007)

trottolino ha detto:


> Non so fino a che punto è stato letto ed interpretato nel modo giusto quello che avevo scritto.
> 
> Non voleva esser un addossare alla donna la responsabilità del non funzionamento del rapporto se non nella misura in cui si permette a LUI (e mi ci metto nel gruppo, non dico gli altri si, io no!) di deresponsabilizzarsi da quei ruoli che impegnandosi nel voler costruire un futuro ionsieme/sposandosi si sarebbero dovuti aver ben chiari, così come gli impegni e la derivante responsabilità.
> 
> ...


Io concordo con Trotto... mi spiace femmine... ma certe volte le donne tendono a voler essere super-donne... e l'uomo si adagia... ma la colpa non va alla donna la colpa e' generale... della coppia intendo


----------



## La Lupa (10 Aprile 2007)

Ma che cazzo dite ragazze?????  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ora sta a vedere che oltre al mio devo fare anche il suo... ma per favore!!!
E cos'è? Un deficiente?

E se ti distrai un attimo e non gli reggi le balle continuamente, quelle cadono ed è anche colpa tua che le hai lasciate cadere????  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Naaaa....  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  .... io sto da sola.


----------



## Lettrice (10 Aprile 2007)

*Lupa*

Nessuna parla di te in particolare Lupa... ma succede spessissimo...  la coppia scoppia


----------



## Iris (10 Aprile 2007)

Non so cosa accade alle altre coppie...ma io ho fatto di tutto perchè mio marito non si "sbracasse"...non ho mai fatto la superdonna, anzi...dalla fatica ho rischiato l'esaurimento nervoso..ma ognuno ha la sua storia.
Conosco una quantità di mogli che non sono affatto contente di essere delle superdonne indaffaratissime.l


----------



## La Lupa (10 Aprile 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Nessuna parla di te in particolare Lupa... ma succede spessissimo... la coppia scoppia


Ma lo so Letti!
E' che sono lupocentrica.

Ad ogni modo, a ciascuno il suo.
Io bado a me, tu badi a te.

E *insieme* badiamo a noi due.

E sennò mi prendevo un cane, scusa!


----------



## Lettrice (10 Aprile 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma lo so Letti!
> E' che sono lupocentrica.
> 
> Ad ogni modo, a ciascuno il suo.
> ...


Ma infatti... a quel punto meglio un cane che almeno e' fedele  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Scherzi a parte... che gli uomini si impantofolino e' noto... come e' vero che le donne spesso si caricano il lavoro... ma secondo me fa parte delle caratteristiche di uomo e donna... nessun uomo in particolare, nessuna donna in particolare... convivere e' un po' come un contratto di lavoro... e spesso e' bene ricordare i compiti...

Tutto qui... non e' che incolpo le donne quando parlo di super-donna.. visto che io stessa ho piu' compiti del mio ex nell'allevare mia figlia... infatti gli ricordo molto spesso i suoi compiti... in maniera civile e mai denigrante... altrimanti si ottiene l'effetto contrario..

Trotto dimmi se ti ho capito


----------



## Fedifrago (10 Aprile 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma infatti... a quel punto meglio un cane che almeno e' fedele
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Aprile 2007)

*sottoscrivo...*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma lo so Letti!
> E' che sono lupocentrica.
> 
> Ad ogni modo, a ciascuno il suo.
> ...


...e *io non mi sognerei mai di prendere un cane*!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Ma quel che non ho capito e che da questa "mancanza" della moglie ne deriva che lui si deresponsabilizza e ..si fa l'amante?!!!
Cioè è colpa della moglie ?!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (10 Aprile 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...e *io non mi sognerei mai di prendere un cane*!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Miiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	











> Il j'accuse, se così lo vogliamo vedere, *è più che altro verso me stesso*..


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Aprile 2007)

*Apprezzabile*



trottolino ha detto:


> Miiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!


apprezzabile il j'accuse verso se stesso...ma se l'origine è la mancanza della moglie che non sollecita per un rapporto più coinvolgente..risulta sempre lei la causa prima...


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Aprile 2007)

prova tecnica di trasmissione.

non mi sono bevuta il cervello, non fateci caso.


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Aprile 2007)

*trottolino*



trottolino ha detto:


> Miiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!


 
ecco..bravo...batterei un poco piu' forte pero'..si..cosi..un po' piu' in giu'..ecco da bravo ..proprio li'


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Aprile 2007)

*le colpe dell'altro*



> Micia, tu dici che non ti sei adagiata in quel ruolo, ti garantisco (e molte ne abbiamo lette anche qui), che guardando indietro *molte arrivano ad incolparsi* proprio di questo,* di aver permesso *al marito di anteporre il lavoro alla famiglia, i propri interessi "altri", dal calcetto alle gite in mountain byke alla serata con gli amici, alle serate con la moglie e i figli, ricoprendo un ruolo sempre più sussidiario alla SUA vita.


 

*Io vorrei sottolineare la pericolosità di questa considerazione ..."sulle colpe dell'altro".*

*Il fatto che tu , o chi per te, o le stesse donne arrivino ad incolparsi ( lo abbiamo nel dna il senso di colpa, ci allevano come galline ad alimentarlo ) questo NON E' SIGNIFICATIVO DI UN ...lo vorrei dire ma non lo dico.*

*Ti rendi conto quanto è grave l'atteggiamento di chi, verso l'altro...dice " è stato lui...me lo ha permesso..."* *sei un uomo o un ragazzino che restituisce la responsabilità alla mamma che gli ha permesso di andare in bicicletta piuttosto che studiare?*

*che poi siano una donna, o una bicicletta..per me poco importa in questo contesto, è l'atteggiamento infantile che voglio sottolineare e con voi confrontare...*

*Secondo questa afermazione, IO, moglie, dovrei anche dover assumenrmi la responsabilità dei gesti , dei fatti, che non ho compiuto IO, ma che ha SCELTO consapevolmente l'altro....*

*Non ci si deve stupire se le donne, in questo contesto come in quello di tanti altri ...si attribuiscono questo senso di colpa...questa responsabilita' di avere permesso di ...se sono qui a recitare il mea culpa è perchè non hanno superato questo ruolo anche materno, o solo materno che hanno verso i loro coniugi..tant'è che il rapporto è anadato a puttana e vengono qui ad asciugarsi le lacrime ( errore anni fa che feci anche io ..dentro di me la voce " è colpa mia..è colpa mia..risuonava sempre)*

*La nostra società da secoli, tende ad allevare da subito noi bambine come future mamme, destinandogli giochi connessi prevalentemente con funzioni di allevamento e "cura della prole" ma credete davvero che il fatto che non siate riusciti a sganciarvi da questo ruolo di figlio, vi possa permettere ad oltranza di scrollarvi di dosso anche la responsabilità di non essere capaci di diventare uomini adulti per acquisire un ruolo di compagno in rapporto paritetico con la vostra compagna?*

*continuate cosi 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  fino a che c'è qualche mamma che ve lo permetterà... 

	
	
		
		
	


	



*


----------



## Lettrice (14 Aprile 2007)

Micia io ho personalmente ho parlato di tendenze.. gli uomini dagli Appennini alle Ande tendono a rilassarsi..concordi? 

Le donne un po' per amore un po' a causa di un' educazione secolare tendono pian piano a compensare le carenze maschili... concordi?

Non do la colpa alla donna se l'uomo e' cugliune e si sbraga sul divano ( un mio amico diceva che l'occasione fa l'uomo ragno...intendeva dire che se lasci all'uomo l'opportunita' di passarsi lo fara' fino alle ragnatele)... quello che dico e' che prima di scoppiare in un litigio pazzesco perche' i calzini sono ovunque etc etc xche' si e' stanche di dover fare tutto bla bla... potrebbe semplicemente, civilmente ricordargli i suoi compiti nella piccola comunita'-famiglia...  tutto li... lo stesso dovrebbe fare l'uomo... 

e la cosa diventa una sorta di concorso di colpa... della serie io donna non ho aiutato ma neanche ho fermato... PARERE PERSONALE CHE NESSUNO SI INALBERI

PS: quella vacca di mia suocera per il compleanno di Sbarellina ha spedito col padre un regalo che ho trovato AGGHIACCIANTE: una bambola di quelle che fanno pipi'...perette etc... ah Micia l'ho accidentalmente sfigurata.. mi ha fatto senso xche' so che quella pu...na crede che le donne debbano stare a casa a diventare brutte... mi chiama amichevolmente 'puttana in carriera'


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Aprile 2007)

> Le donne un po' per amore un po' a causa di un' educazione secolare tendono pian piano a compensare le carenze maschili... concordi?


 
certo che concordo lettrice, è una questione di ruoli..e non a caso qui in italia...la nostra cultura la conosciamo ... si tende facilmente a ricoprire quello di madre ad libitum...



> Non do la colpa alla donna se l'uomo e' cugliune e si sbraga sul divano ( un mio amico diceva che l'occasione fa l'uomo ragno...intendeva dire che se lasci all'uomo l'opportunita' di passarsi lo fara' fino alle ragnatele)... quello che dico e' che prima di scoppiare in un litigio pazzesco perche' i calzini sono ovunque etc etc xche' si e' stanche di dover fare tutto bla bla... potrebbe semplicemente, civilmente ricordargli i suoi compiti nella piccola comunita'-famiglia... tutto li... lo stesso dovrebbe fare l'uomo...


certo lettrice....ma quando siamo al livello di ricordargli i calzini...sono solo stupidaggini...la relazione va a scatafascio quando bel altri calzini ci sono di mezzo.

io ho acchiappato il post di trottolo perchè a sua volta rispodeva ad una precisa domanda di Mafalda" come quel ponte di comunicazione interrotto tra i coniugi, secondo un punto di vista maschile si doverbbe attivare" e trottolo..( lui si è fatto solo portavoce di opinione condivisa da molti) mi ricorda che le donne quassu' recitano il" mea culpa"...





> e la cosa diventa una sorta di concorso di colpa... della serie io donna non ho aiutato ma neanche ho fermato... PARERE PERSONALE CHE NESSUNO SI INALBERI


Ma tu hai ragione cara lettrice, ma questo accade in un contesto in cui la relazione è ancora in piedi..in divenire..ma quando è sputtanata e la comunicazione si deve riprendere....col cavolo che tu moglie  stai ancora a dare la speigazione su quello che e su quello che non bisogna fare....o meglio ..lo fai...ma la relazione continuerà ad essere sbilanciata nella comunicazione, nei ruoli ..e tc..



> PS: quella vacca di mia suocera per il compleanno di Sbarellina ha spedito col padre un regalo che ho trovato AGGHIACCIANTE: una bambola di quelle che fanno pipi'...perette etc... ah Micia l'ho accidentalmente sfigurata.. mi ha fatto senso xche' so che quella pu...na crede che le donne debbano stare _a casa a diventare brutte_... mi chiama amichevolmente 'puttana in carriera'


[/quote]


lo vedi tesora bella? tu hai avuto il coraggio di recidere un rapporto con un uomo che probabilmente non sopportava il tuo ruolo di madre, nei confronti di sbarellina , e di donna con una sua volontà di realizzarsi nel lavoro ..e anche _zoccola..._perchè ha la forza di non dimenticare il suo aspetto femminile.credi davvero che questa mentalità, educazione non sia entrata nella testa di tuo marito e non abbia pregiudicato la vostra relazione? credi solo che sia stata una questione di corna subite o date o di calzini( non sonosco la tua storia..e quindi non so..)sono certa di no..

le stesse identiche cose che mi diceva la signora suocera, in maniera piu' subdola, quando ho incontrato il coinquilino...

la prima cosa che si dovrebbe fare, quando un uomo ti invita, sempre chelo faccia al tavolo di un ristorante sarebbe" caro..."perchè non mi parli della tua mammina?" e li potresti avere una idea di come si è formato il ragassuolo... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





idem vale per noi fanciulle sia chiaro" cara..il tuo papino che tipo era"? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





ma a questo tema dedicheremo uno spazio diverso..ora scappo perchè il sole mi chiama..un bacio a sberellina amore di zia micia.


----------



## Lettrice (14 Aprile 2007)

Ma infatti quello che ho consigliato e' di andare da uno strizzacervelli ... con me ha funzionato... e onestamente son rimasta sconvolta nell'apprendere che spesso cose che sembrano logiche e giuste sono solo SBAGLIATE!!!!.. questo parlando di comunicazione.

Guarda Micia quell'uomo mi ha dato la formula magica... se ci fossi andata prima che tutto degenerasse la madre mi faceva un baffo!!!

Per quanto riguarda lui ...che dallo strizzacervelli ora ci va da solo... la cosa con i genitori e' mooolto piu' complicata... ma sta vedendo un po' di luce 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... in fin dei conti e nonostante il passato so che non e' una persona cattiva.. solo debole... non lo odio e non provo rancore tanto meno lo giudico... ho sgnciato perche' il rapporto era diventato distruttivo... 

Sfortunatamente la legge non mi permettere di uccidere mia suocera benche' meriti la morte... ma quel giorno andro' a banchettare sulla sua tomba


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Aprile 2007)

*



			Secondo questa afermazione, IO, moglie, dovrei anche dover assumenrmi la responsabilità dei gesti , dei fatti, che non ho compiuto IO, ma che ha SCELTO consapevolmente l'altro....

Non ci si deve stupire se le donne, in questo contesto come in quello di tanti altri ...si attribuiscono questo senso di colpa...questa responsabilita' di avere permesso di ...se sono qui a recitare il mea culpa è perchè non hanno superato questo ruolo anche materno, o solo materno che hanno verso i loro coniugi..tant'è che il rapporto è anadato a puttana e vengono qui ad asciugarsi le lacrime ( errore anni fa che feci anche io ..dentro di me la voce " è colpa mia..è colpa mia..risuonava sempre)
		
Clicca per espandere...

Brava Micia, questo è il senso vero di ciò che avevo scritto!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





E' quel senso "materno" che vi frega, così come a noi maschietti frega il rimanere "figli"..prima della mamma ora della moglie!

Quando poi si arriva a voler prendere le distanze, magari sbagliando, da quel ruolo, iniziano i casini, ma non perchè non si affronta con la partner l'evoluzione, ma perchè ci si arriva attraverso un percorso ...laterale. 
Perchè magari bastano due moine di chi ti fa sentire "uomo adulto" "macho" affrancato da quel ruolo "filiale" per "abbandonare" mentalmente (e a volte anche realmente) la mamma/moglie o magari tenendola ma limitatamente a quel ruolo (che fa comunque comodo) e perdersi in questa nuova sensazione di poter decidere di noi affrancati da tutto e tutti.

In senso inverso la cosa può accadere per le donne, che possono scoprirsi innanzitutto DONNE piuttosto che mogli/madri e riuscire a scrollarsi di dosso anni se non secoli di condizionamenti e ruoli imposti! 
E decidere finalmente solo per se stesse!


*


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Aprile 2007)

> nonostante il passato so *che non e' una persona cattiva.. solo debole*... non lo odio e non provo rancore tanto meno lo giudico... ho sgnciato perche' il rapporto era diventato distruttivo...


brava lettri' questo è il cuore del problema.



> Sfortunatamente la legge non mi permettere di uccidere mia suocera benche' meriti la morte... ma quel giorno andro' a banchettare sulla sua tomba










e due ...con le tombe...


----------



## Lettrice (14 Aprile 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> brava lettri' questo è il cuore del problema.


 
Ma il problema per me non esiste piu' visto che non sono tipa da immolarsi per la causa... 
E come padre e' piu' presente e se ha 5 minuti li dedica a Sbarellina.. per me va benissimo


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Aprile 2007)

trottolino ha detto:


> *Brava Micia, questo è il senso vero di ciò che avevo scritto!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
eccheccavolo.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ti accontenti di poco allora...


----------



## Bruja (19 Aprile 2007)

*Lettrice*

Se si tratta di lapidi mi sentio di partecipare al "comune dolore", per quando è previsto il festeggiam........ ops le meste esequie?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ho una faccia perfettamente contrita ed affranta per le dipartite delle suocere; una volta partecipai a quelle di un'amica che abitava a Rubiera (R.E.)......... ricordo che facemmo tutto il percorso tenendoci gli addominali!! Alla fine mi offersi di portarla dal medico, era distrutta...........  non sapevamo dove andare ad esternare tutta la nostra disperata partecipazione. 
Per intenderci una scena alla Fantozzi che si martella un dito e fa 3 km per poter gridare il suo dolore.........solo che noi non ci eravamo martellate nulla e non erano grida di dolore che volevamo lanciare!
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (19 Aprile 2007)

*Bruja*



Bruja ha detto:


> Se si tratta di lapidi mi sentio di partecipare al "comune dolore", per quando è previsto il festeggiam........ ops le meste esequie?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ti metto volentieri tra la lista degli invitati per il banchetto... prometto crostini toscani, leccornie varie e inondazioni di champagne o chianti per chi preferisse 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma il colore nero non e' ammesso ...


----------



## Bruja (19 Aprile 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Ti metto volentieri tra la lista degli invitati per il banchetto... prometto crostini toscani, leccornie varie e inondazioni di champagne o chianti per chi preferisse
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, io poi prenoto l'ambulanza per portarti via quando avrai il "malore" per eccessi alcoolici!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (19 Aprile 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ok, io poi prenoto l'ambulanza per portarti via quando avrai il "malore" per eccessi alcoolici!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probabilmente arrivero' direttamente in ambulanza


----------

